# Church Of St Mary, Essex Jan 19'



## lawrence89 (Jan 29, 2019)

I'm starting to get back into exploring again and after doing some research I found out about this old church tucked away in a little village. Not a lot left of this place as you can see and unfortunately we couldn't get to the top as the stairs were blocked off. Very nice little church though. 

https://lawrencep89.wixsite.com/lpphotography

https://www.instagram.com/lawrencep89/?hl=en


----------



## HughieD (Jan 30, 2019)

Love a bit of churchbex. Good find and nice set of pix.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 30, 2019)

Thats nice, reminds me of St Felix in Norfolk, very similar


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 30, 2019)

That's a nice report.


----------



## lawrence89 (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks guys


----------



## Rubex (Jan 31, 2019)

I love church ruins, great report Lawrence


----------

